# Ultimate Drive Allowance



## Jugghaid (Mar 9, 2013)

xi2d said:


> Thank you all for sharing the info! 6GC vs Panamera scheduled.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Same here.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

furby076 said:


> can you use this on ED?


No. It cannot be used for ED.


----------



## trekwars2000 (May 23, 2010)

Can the 1K off be used at any dealer or only the one where you do the event? Since I have an 06 750li, I signed up for 750li vs S550. Kinda curious how the Benz differs from the bimmer. Really want to look at the 5GT (and 3GT when released) though.


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

I asked the sma question a few days ago. It seems you can use the incentive at any dealership (but you can only claim it once).


----------



## lezam (Apr 24, 2013)

The address you signup with also has to match the address on your lease


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

Two questions...

1) Can you combine the Ultimate Drive incentive with USAA?
2) Can a dealer order a car not marked Priority 1 and then use this incentive once it arrives?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

arktctr said:


> Two questions...
> 
> 1) Can you combine the Ultimate Drive incentive with USAA?
> 2) Can a dealer order a car not marked Priority 1 and then use this incentive once it arrives?
> ...


1. No
2. Yes


----------



## stan22908 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it possible to apply Ultimate Drive credit with College Graduate and Loyalty?


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

stan22908 said:


> Is it possible to apply Ultimate Drive credit with College Graduate and Loyalty?


I want to know this too!!!!


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

xi2d said:


> Thank you all for sharing the info! 6GC vs Panamera scheduled.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Just got back from the event. It was slow so they let me drive whatever I wanted. The giveaways at my location were a BMW tote bag and travel mug.


----------



## malenky77 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Ultimate Driving Experience Locations in June?*

Does anyone know of the locations holding the event in June? I'm located in the northerrn NJ and am willing to drive a bit to get a $1000 off certificate. I need to take delivery by June 30th.


----------



## Thyrilumi (May 21, 2013)

malenky77 said:


> Does anyone know of the locations holding the event in June? I'm located in the northerrn NJ and am willing to drive a bit to get a $1000 off certificate. I need to take delivery by June 30th.


Click the link dude..and become enlightened....

https://www.bmwusa.com/secured/content/forms/UDESummer13.aspx


----------



## malenky77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thyrilumi said:


> Click the link dude..and become enlightened....
> 
> https://www.bmwusa.com/secured/content/forms/UDESummer13.aspx


Thyrilum, why don't you click on the link and enlighten me?


----------



## malenky77 (Apr 24, 2013)

I understand that I can search by the zip code for locations nearest to me but they all hold the events in July / August and I'd like to go to an event in JUNE since I want to use the discount picking up the car in June. So far I only found BMW of Reading event on June 29th, anything earlier than that? Thanks.


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

Surely, there's a master list of dealers/event days somewhere in the system. Has anybody asked BMW USA for the list? Do any dealers have it or have any reason not to disclose it? What's the big secret if the certificate can be used at any dealer? Seems like BMW would want to splash all locations/all times all over, no?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I just finished mine 2 hours ago.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7605545&postcount=94










I dig that M-sport 6 GC /w cinnamon brown leather. :thumbup:


----------



## stan22908 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you get your coupon/certificate/code right away?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

The marketing rep says I shall receive it via email in a few days.


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

Second day after event by email in my case.


----------



## Thyrilumi (May 21, 2013)

malenky77 said:


> Thyrilum*i*, why don't you click on the link and enlighten me?


100 Mile radius? Whatever your tolerance for travel is... Find all zip codes and start plugging away...


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

williakz said:


> Second day after event by email in my case.


I have gotten the email today. So, it is 2 days for me ! It's time to bother board sponsored CAs. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

malenky77 said:


> I understand that I can search by the zip code for locations nearest to me but they all hold the events in July / August and I'd like to go to an event in JUNE since I want to use the discount picking up the car in June. So far I only found BMW of Reading event on June 29th, anything earlier than that? Thanks.


6/22 @ Owings Mills, MD 21117


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

This can still be combined with PCD, correct?


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

malenky77 said:


> Does anyone know of the locations holding the event in June? I'm located in the northerrn NJ and am willing to drive a bit to get a $1000 off certificate. I need to take delivery by June 30th.


Florida, Arkansas, Missouri.

I have business trips so I was trying to match up to do the same.


----------



## ibleave (Jan 6, 2010)

Went this weekend - email received today.

WE DON***8217;T KNOW HOW TO THANK YOU.
ACTUALLY, YES WE DO.
,

BMW would like to thank you for participating in The Ultimate Driving Experience. We hope this exciting event reinforced your belief in the Ultimate Driving Machine.®
Although the experience is over, we think your passion for driving a BMW will continue. To encourage you, we***8217;re offering an exclusive thank-you gift.

You are entitled to a BMW Ultimate Driving Allowance of $1,000 toward the purchase or lease of a new 2013 BMW, now through October 31, 2013.**

We look forward to seeing you back at BMW soon. In the meantime, if you need some help deciding how to use your $1,000 gift, take a look online at our latest models. And don***8217;t forget to use the $10 gift card you received in your thank you bag towards great BMW accessories or lifestyle items at www.shopbmwusa.com.

** BMW Ultimate Driving Allowance is available on all new 2013 and 2014 BMW models and can only be redeemed by individuals who participate in a scheduled BMW Ultimate Drive Experience event and is non-transferable. The offer is valid from April 17, 2013 through October 31, 2013 on the lease or purchase of all eligible models. Offer may be redeemed at an authorized BMW center for Stateside (U.S.) delivery only and cannot be used for European delivery. Offer not valid for vehicles delivered prior to event attendance or customer orders placed prior to event attendance. This offer may only be combined with certain eligible offers available at the time of delivery. Offer cannot be used for tax, title, registration, destination or other dealership fees. Offer is only valid for the recipient of this invitation. Some restrictions apply; see an authorized BMW center for details.


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

Got mine today! Now i am happy!


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Just found out that my car is coming in on 6/16....It was supposed to have been in earlier and I don't have lots of patience..I now am going to attend the 6/18 drive event about 50 miles away from me....I didnt order my car, it was merely redirected to my dealer by my SA. Still valid? Did folks receive the emails on full day 2 after the event (if event was on 6/8 you received on 6/10)? I have to plan travel to my dealer and dont want to waste a day if I don't have to....


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Anyone? Also, does anyone have the ph number on the actual card?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

yahtzee said:


> Just found out that my car is coming in on 6/16....It was supposed to have been in earlier and I don't have lots of patience..I now am going to attend the 6/18 drive event about 50 miles away from me....I didnt order my car, it was merely redirected to my dealer by my SA. Still valid? Did folks receive the emails on full day 2 after the event (if event was on 6/8 you received on 6/10)? I have to plan travel to my dealer and dont want to waste a day if I don't have to....


Did you talk to your SA about what you plan to do? And ask them what you need to be covered to get the rebate? For example, they may have a working relationship with the dealership where you'll be driving and can ask them for the code after you drive.


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Did you talk to your SA about what you plan to do? And ask them what you need to be covered to get the rebate?


I made him aware of the event....I am not doing the event where I am buying the car since it's later in the month.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

FWIW, I went to the event last weekend. The girl working the registration desk said that *you don't need to wait to receive the email w/ the code*. As long as you're checked in for the event, any dealer can call BMW NA and they can get the code over the phone. :thumbup:


----------



## Stitches (May 5, 2013)

roots said:


> FWIW, I went to the event last weekend. The girl working the registration desk said that *you don't need to wait to receive the email w/ the code*. As long as you're checked in for the event, any dealer can call BMW NA and they can get the code over the phone. :thumbup:


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

roots said:


> FWIW, I went to the event last weekend. The girl working the registration desk said that *you don't need to wait to receive the email w/ the code*. As long as you're checked in for the event, any dealer can call BMW NA and they can get the code over the phone. :thumbup:


That would be awesome....thanks!


----------



## SWMOChris (Mar 30, 2013)

The wife and I will be going to the event this weekend, looking forward to it!


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

SWMOChris said:


> The wife and I will be going to the event this weekend, looking forward to it!


Did you ask for the code or are you just waiting?


----------



## SWMOChris (Mar 30, 2013)

yahtzee said:


> Did you ask for the code or are you just waiting?


Had the event on Saturday, received email with code today at noon! I filled out a form prior to test driving and a survey after completion (both on iPads given to me by the staff there).


----------



## JDB46 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Qeustions about Combining Ultimate Drive*

Can Ultimate Drive Allowance and College Grad Credit be used on

1. BMW NA Exec Car (being leased as new)
2. BMW Service Ex Loaner

Thanks.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

mrjoed2 said:


> A local FL dealer is holding a Ultimate drive event in June, with this info:
> 
> "As our thanks for participating in the event, we are offering customers a $1,000 Ultimate Drive Allowance that can be used towards the purchase or lease of a new MY13 or MY14 BMW, excluding the MY14 X5. Just look for the "thank you" email shortly after the event for more details."
> 
> ...


not valid with ED...


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

I did not order my car...my guy searched around for it and noticed one was coming into the US. He snagged it and redirected it to his dealership (although still not here)..he marked it P1 Sold so that no one else could grab the car and is telling me as soon as it hits the carrier truck he can unmark it and I can use the coupon code for the 1k off...can anyone confirm this? If this is not the case, wouldnt you expect them to honor the 1k themselves?


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Question*

I have signed up for the Ultimate drive to qualify for the $1,000 incentive. I have being doing ED for so long I need some advise on a domestic deal on a 2014 X3.

Is the $1,000 for the test drive coming directly out of BMW USA's pocket and independant of the deal I strike with the dealer?

Thanks


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Stevarino said:


> I have signed up for the Ultimate drive to qualify for the $1,000 incentive. I have being doing ED for so long I need some advise on a domestic deal on a 2014 X3.
> 
> Is the $1,000 for the test drive coming directly out of BMW USA's pocket and independant of the deal I strike with the dealer?
> 
> Thanks


Direct from BMWNA.


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Irvine BMW is matching the $1,000 for the month of June. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmmm...ok....He should not put car in P1.... That means it is sold.... But if they are a standup store they will still cover the difference, it is between them and BMW NA .
If bmw does not pay it then they lose $1,000 from somewhere... They should put car in p2 or p3 and not put YOUR NAME on it. The fact that it not a order does not matter same for a vehicle in transit, or at vpc Or in stock needs all have the same guidelines...no SOLD or P1 cars for uda.

Only a p5 car not at the dealership can me "snagged" w/o notice. P5 is for cars that dealers no longer want and any bmw center can with a few 3 digit codes just transfer car into their inventory.


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if this using the Ultimate Drive incentive will void the BMWCCA membership reward ($1000 for an F10)? I purposely wont be using the USAA $500 incentive as I already know (found out the hard way) that it can't be combined with the $1000 incentive. Please let me know..thanks!


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm pretty sure UDE credit can be stacked with BMW CCA rebate. I already submitted my CCA rebate last week... we'll see.


----------



## jasnh (May 31, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Hmmmm...ok....He should not put car in P1.... That means it is sold.... But if they are a standup store they will still cover the difference, it is between them and BMW NA .
> If bmw does not pay it then they lose $1,000 from somewhere... They should put car in p2 or p3 and not put YOUR NAME on it. The fact that it not a order does not matter same for a vehicle in transit, or at vpc Or in stock needs all have the same guidelines...no SOLD or P1 cars for uda.
> 
> Only a p5 car not at the dealership can me "snagged" w/o notice. P5 is for cars that dealers no longer want and any bmw center can with a few 3 digit codes just transfer car into their inventory.


Hi Greg...wondering if you have seen BMW allow an exception to the UDE "rules"...here is my situation:
-I signed up for the UDE a few weeks ago for July 30 and received a confirmation.
-Last week I negotiated a great deal from a local dealer that I wanted to act on and went in and placed an order for the car..335i sedan
-My CA told me that I most likely cannot use the UDE incentive, but said to attend the event, and they will apply for an exception...that it has worked in the past
-They would rather not try to fool BMW by ordering the car P2, then attaching my name to it after the event.

Just wondering what your experience has been with this...I did sign up for the event prior to ordering the car...will BMW work with me on this?

Thanks for any insight....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

jasnh said:


> Hi Greg...wondering if you have seen BMW allow an exception to the UDE "rules"...here is my situation:
> -I signed up for the UDE a few weeks ago for July 30 and received a confirmation.
> -Last week I negotiated a great deal from a local dealer that I wanted to act on and went in and placed an order for the car..335i sedan
> -My CA told me that I most likely cannot use the UDE incentive, but said to attend the event, and they will apply for an exception...that it has worked in the past
> ...


Why don't they just order the car and not put a name to it...file it under P2. It's not rocket science for them. After the event change it to P1 with your name...

BMW will not make exceptions for cases like this...it is very clearly stated no pre solds BEFORE UDE will qualify.


----------



## jasnh (May 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Why don't they just order the car and not put a name to it...file it under P2. It's not rocket science for them. After the event change it to P1 with your name...


I asked them to do this...their response was they didn't want to do that as it would be deceiving....but instead they would apply for an exception for the UDE incentive. They say this is something they have done before and have gotten from BMW:dunno:


----------



## [email protected]BMW (Jun 28, 2012)

jasnh said:


> I asked them to do this...their response was they didn't want to do that as it would be deceiving....but instead they would apply for an exception for the UDE incentive. They say this is something they have done before and have gotten from BMW:dunno:


How they get it is really not your worry...as long as you get it is all that matters.


----------



## jasnh (May 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> How they get it is really not your worry...as long as you get it is all that matters.


My thoughts exactly....


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

roots said:


> I'm pretty sure UDE credit can be stacked with BMW CCA rebate. I already submitted my CCA rebate last week... we'll see.


Yes, I got both on my recent 650 lease.


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

mclaren said:


> Yes, I got both on my recent 650 lease.


You've done the UDE and have already received your CCA reward?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Justin in 100% correct........... P2 no name...do drive... then flip it to your name on it. P1... not rocket science. Bottom line is not your concern.. worst case just have them give you $1,000 off sales price. Any competent BMW Center know how to make this work for their clients


----------



## jasnh (May 31, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Justin in 100% correct........... P2 no name...do drive... then flip it to your name on it. P1... not rocket science. Bottom line is not your concern.. worst case just have them give you $1,000 off sales price. Any competent BMW Center know how to make this work for their clients


Thanks Greg!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Justin in 100% correct........... P2 no name...do drive... then flip it to your name on it. P1... not rocket science. Bottom line is not your concern.. worst case just have them give you $1,000 off sales price. Any competent BMW Center know how to make this work for their clients


The key word is competent :bigpimp:

Not all dealers/ca roll like you GP...what are you on pace for this year 50 a month? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

@ JW... 50 cars a month..LOL.....You are too kind... Nice thought however. Oh,that's a no by the way


----------



## Pizzamonkey676 (May 17, 2012)

I did the UDE in Lancaster Pa today.... A customer arrived in this beauty.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

yahtzee said:


> You've done the UDE and have already received your CCA reward?


Yes. I did the UDE on 5/14 and used it that day, I also mailed my BMWCCA application and received my $1,000 check exactly 3 weeks later on 6/4.


----------



## Alex987 (May 19, 2011)

Can the credit be used on a demo vehicle?


----------



## malenky77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Alex987 said:


> Can the credit be used on a demo vehicle?


I was told it had to be a new car only...


----------



## JDB46 (Apr 5, 2013)

malenky77 said:


> I was told it had to be a new car only...


I was told the same thing.


----------



## mossman1120 (Jun 21, 2011)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Justin in 100% correct........... P2 no name...do drive... then flip it to your name on it. P1... not rocket science. Bottom line is not your concern.. worst case just have them give you $1,000 off sales price. Any competent BMW Center know how to make this work for their clients


If a car is ordered and P1 already can they set it back to P2, let me do the UDE, and set it back to P1? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

too late... once car is in P1 status car has been time stamped and dated


----------



## NYconservative (Jul 9, 2013)

mossman1120 said:


> If a car is ordered and P1 already can they set it back to P2, let me do the UDE, and set it back to P1? Thanks.


What is to prevent someone from just cancelling the order, letting the dealer place the now orphaned care in inventory, do the UDE, then buy the car off of the lot?


----------



## myesje (Jul 7, 2013)

Probably nothing except there would be the risk of (a) the car selling before you could get it back and (b) not getting the same price.


----------



## NYconservative (Jul 9, 2013)

myesje said:


> Probably nothing except there would be the risk of (a) the car selling before you could get it back and (b) not getting the same price.


Its a manual 135is and the only options are heated seats and BMW assist. I doubt that car will sell quickly, much less in one day. Besides, they would still have my deposit to hold it. Money factor and residuals (its a lease) are the same if not a bit better than my original numbers. What can I lose?


----------



## NYconservative (Jul 9, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> too late... once car is in P1 status car has been time stamped and dated


Well, I guess all is well that ends well. Even though my car was clearly a P1, my CA called me today, told me to come down and do the UDE, and that his general manager would engage in "a ton of paperwork and negotiation with BMW that would last into next week" but that I would get the rebate. He also apologized that it would mean a couple of days delay in my picking up the car. Thank you for the help!


----------



## bfmarini (Apr 28, 2003)

How soon after the event do you get the coupon? Want to make sure I don't delete the email or miss as spam


----------



## NYconservative (Jul 9, 2013)

bfmarini said:


> How soon after the event do you get the coupon? Want to make sure I don't delete the email or miss as spam


Well, I attended the event Friday July 12th, and the coupon with my redemption code came via email Sun the 14th.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

yahtzee said:


> You've done the UDE and have already received your CCA reward?


Got my BMW CCA rebate check on Monday 2 days ago (July 15). I emailed them the rebate form on June 17. :thumbup:


----------



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

bfmarini said:


> How soon after the event do you get the coupon? Want to make sure I don't delete the email or miss as spam


They say within 72 hours. I received mine within that timeframe.


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

bfmarini said:


> How soon after the event do you get the coupon? Want to make sure I don't delete the email or miss as spam





Ptp36mia said:


> They say within 72 hours. I received mine within that timeframe.


Yeah... I get the feeling I accidentally lost mine to spam. 

I'm going to call BMW NA in the morning in hopes that they can resend the email. I realize it's already in the system, so any dealer can call BMW NA to confirm and get the code, but I'd like to have the email + code in hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Any dealer can pull the OL code when you are ready to purchase. All we will need is your last name and zip code.


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Any dealer can pull the OL code when you are ready to purchase. All we will need is your last name and zip code.


:thumbup:

Thanks, Justin!

(And, I was able to quickly get my code from BMW NA by phone, as well. Super easy -- for anyone else wondering.)


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Odd question...

Do they have a 7 and a 6 GranCoupe at the event and what color are they? I've been trying to talk my mom into one. She drove a black 740Li but didn't like it. She is looking for white and might be more wooed by white versions of either.


----------



## Bmwlvr60 (Oct 28, 2012)

I received my redemption email in 48 hours. If you didn't, check your spam folder.

There was a variety of Bimmers there. At my event there was about 10 BMW vehicles that BMW NA brought. They're 
the ones that brought the MB's and Audi's that we drove back to back against. I wanted to drive a 528 against 
a 535 and my CA grabbed one of his cars to do that. 

The Bimmers at my event aren't necessarily the ones that will be at yours.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Bmwlvr60 said:


> I received my redemption email in 48 hours. If you didn't, check your spam folder.
> 
> There was a variety of Bimmers there. At my event there was about 10 BMW vehicles that BMW NA brought. They're
> the ones that brought the MB's and Audi's that we drove back to back against. I wanted to drive a 528 against
> ...


I thought it was the same cars they toted around the country.


----------



## SWMOChris (Mar 30, 2013)

When I was at my local event, they actually sold one of the UDE vehicles after someone drove it, they *had* to have it!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

SWMOChris said:


> When I was at my local event, they actually sold one of the UDE vehicles after someone drove it, they *had* to have it!


Was it one of the Mercedes?


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Odd question...
> 
> Do they have a 7 and a 6 GranCoupe at the event and what color are they? I've been trying to talk my mom into one. She drove a black 740Li but didn't like it. She is looking for white and might be more wooed by white versions of either.


There was a 6 GranCoupe at mine and it was red. It was fun to drive .


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

BMWFanboy said:


> There was a 6 GranCoupe at mine and it was red. It was fun to drive .


Same here. We had a Panamera too.



SWMOChris said:


> When I was at my local event, they actually sold one of the UDE vehicles after someone drove it, they *had* to have it!


Wow. I'd never, ever buy one of those unless it was so heavily discounted that it was cheaper to buy it than the entire model line below it.


----------



## Poop_Shoe (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if the BMW Ultimate Driving Allowance of $1,000 has any exclusions? I received mine yesterday and I had heard at the dealer that the new 2014 X5 was totally excluded from the rebate, but I can't find anything to support that on any email I received about the event or on the thank you gift email.

Thanks
PS


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

Poop_Shoe said:


> Does anyone know if the BMW Ultimate Driving Allowance of $1,000 has any exclusions? I received mine yesterday and I had heard at the dealer that the new 2014 X5 was totally excluded from the rebate, but I can't find anything to support that on any email I received about the event or on the thank you gift email.


Correct. No 2014 X5 (F15).


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

What exactly do you do on the ultimate test drive? I went to a BMW event 10 years ago that a friend of mine had set up. But I forgot what it was called and it wasn't the South Carolina BMW test track as it was held in NY in an empty parking lot with pro drivers drifting while you were also in the car and I've been trying to find an event like that ever since. I called the dealer where i signed up for the event and they told me it was a "test" drive. Nothing as extreme as I stated above. Just trying to see if I should attend or not. The $1000 won't make a difference to me as I just bought a x3 at the beginning of the year before I heard about this event. 

Thanks for your input! 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

It's marketing. It is not a performance oriented school or mini racing day.


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

thegandalf said:


> It's marketing. It is not a performance oriented school or mini racing day.


Yup. Consider it a glorified test drive, essentially.  The main draw for us, here, is the $1k from BMW NA.


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

GreenLantern said:


> Yup. Consider it a glorified test drive, essentially.  The main draw for us, here, is the $1k from BMW NA.


That worked for me nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

thegandalf said:


> That worked for me nicely! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cool, thanks all for the replies. I'll skip my "test" drive until I need another car. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

guyver626 said:


> What exactly do you do on the ultimate test drive? I went to a BMW event 10 years ago that a friend of mine had set up. But I forgot what it was called and it wasn't the South Carolina BMW test track as it was held in NY in an empty parking lot with pro drivers drifting while you were also in the car and I've been trying to find an event like that ever since. I called the dealer where i signed up for the event and they told me it was a "test" drive. Nothing as extreme as I stated above. Just trying to see if I should attend or not. The $1000 won't make a difference to me as I just bought a x3 at the beginning of the year before I heard about this event.
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Generally they have a bunch of cars, BMW and similar competitors. They usually have a prescribed road course that you are supposed to go and drive - usually around 8 miles with the ones I've been to. You can pretty much drive as many of the cars as you want and then you get the $1k out of it.


----------



## syda (Sep 12, 2010)

GreenLantern said:


> Correct. No 2014 X5 (F15).


Does the $1,000 drive rebate apply to the 4 series?

I'm also hearing the BMW CCA rebate for the 4 series is a not available. :thumbdwn:


----------



## NYconservative (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I went to to pick up my car yesterday and ran into a bit of a snag. I was under the impression (apparently erroneously) that this was a straight rebate from BMW and had nothing to do with my lease arrangement with the dealer. For some reason I thought that I would get a rebate check in the mail from BMW a couple of weeks after I signed my lease. I really didn't mind that much when I was told it was part of the lease but was not happy when the sales manger informed me that the loyalty incentive of $750 that was in effect when I ordered the car in April had been reduced to $500 now and he was taking back the extra $250 from the UDE incentive. Additionally he was applying the balance to the capital cost and not to a reduction of lease payments. After a lot of back and forth I decided that the extra $12/month that I was being shortchanged was not worth walking out and starting over again from scratch with a new dealer, but I was wondering if you could verify that that is indeed how the UDE incentive is supposed to be applied? to the cap cost and not as a credit against my monthly payments? Thanks


----------



## syda (Sep 12, 2010)

NYconservative said:


> ... but I was wondering if you could verify that that is indeed how the UDE incentive is supposed to be applied? to the cap cost and not as a credit against my monthly payments? Thanks


This is supposed to be applied to the cap cost, hopefully after you negotiate an Invoice+X deal, which would put you (Invoice+X)-$1,000


----------



## Bimmerlearner (Jan 4, 2009)

Are the events done? no other way to get the coupon now?


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

NYconservative said:


> Well, I went to to pick up my car yesterday and ran into a bit of a snag. I was under the impression (apparently erroneously) that this was a straight rebate from BMW and had nothing to do with my lease arrangement with the dealer. For some reason I thought that I would get a rebate check in the mail from BMW a couple of weeks after I signed my lease. I really didn't mind that much when I was told it was part of the lease but was not happy when the sales manger informed me that the loyalty incentive of $750 that was in effect when I ordered the car in April had been reduced to $500 now and he was taking back the extra $250 from the UDE incentive. Additionally he was applying the balance to the capital cost and not to a reduction of lease payments. After a lot of back and forth I decided that the extra $12/month that I was being shortchanged was not worth walking out and starting over again from scratch with a new dealer, but I was wondering if you could verify that that is indeed how the UDE incentive is supposed to be applied? to the cap cost and not as a credit against my monthly payments? Thanks


This is how mine worked in June:

$1k UDA was taken off the negotiated price. You have to give the dealer the code you get in your email. 
$750 loyalty was applied as a cap cost reduction. 
$500 loyalty was taken off the first payment.

The loyalty cash for a 5 is now up to a grand. http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/SalesandPrograms/loyaltyoffers.aspx

NB I could have the 1k and 750 mixed up. One was taken off the price, the other was a cap cost.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

NYconservative said:


> Well, I attended the event Friday July 12th, and the coupon with my redemption code came via email Sun the 14th.


I actually bailed on WWoC. When I was shopping around, they marked up the money factor and tried to boosit me when I caught them. No other dealer in the area has done that.


----------



## NYconservative (Jul 9, 2013)

pony_trekker said:


> This is how mine worked in June:
> 
> $1k UDA was taken off the negotiated price. You have to give the dealer the code you get in your email.
> $750 loyalty was applied as a cap cost reduction.
> ...


Thanks, but I am not sure I understand the practical difference of the rebates being applied to the cap cost reduction or the negotiated price. Hmmm Except perhaps the tax on the cap cost reduction?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

NYconservative said:


> Well, I went to to pick up my car yesterday and ran into a bit of a snag. I was under the impression (apparently erroneously) that this was a straight rebate from BMW and had nothing to do with my lease arrangement with the dealer. For some reason I thought that I would get a rebate check in the mail from BMW a couple of weeks after I signed my lease. I really didn't mind that much when I was told it was part of the lease but was not happy when the sales manger informed me that the loyalty incentive of $750 that was in effect when I ordered the car in April had been reduced to $500 now and he was taking back the extra $250 from the UDE incentive. Additionally he was applying the balance to the capital cost and not to a reduction of lease payments. After a lot of back and forth I decided that the extra $12/month that I was being shortchanged was not worth walking out and starting over again from scratch with a new dealer, but I was wondering if you could verify that that is indeed how the UDE incentive is supposed to be applied? to the cap cost and not as a credit against my monthly payments? Thanks


UDE is not a cash rebate. It is applied to the purchase price, not payments. Lockable incentives are lockable for 60 days (90 on the west coast) from the end of the promotion. If your delivery took place after the 60 day lock period there's nothing the dealer can do to change that.


----------



## NYconservative (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for that. Do you know when the $750 loyalty rebate ended? I took delivery 7/26. Was it still in effect for the entire month of May? If so I should have been protected to the end of July.


----------



## NYconservative (Jul 9, 2013)

pony_trekker said:


> I actually bailed on WWoC. When I was shopping around, they marked up the money factor and tried to boosit me when I caught them. No other dealer in the area has done that.


Sorry to hear that. They did not do that to me, and if fact the CA was very open about showing me the money factors and residuals. The sales manager "may" have stuck me for a couple of bucks at delivery (or not) but they had the best lease deal by far from all of the other dealers I shopped.


----------



## gstnewman67 (Aug 5, 2013)

My car finally arrived at my dealership and I received a call from my CA to schedule pickup on Thursday (9/26/13). He asked that I bring in my certificate from the driving event. Most likely they emailed it to my gmail account and it went into Spam. Spam folder is cleared automatically after a certain amount of time (I will change settings) and I did not have the email with certificate or code. I called BMW customer relations and after a few clicks on her keyboard she was able to pull up my certificate and number code. Good thing because my heart was pounding and I was about to lose $1000. So if anyone has the same issue, just call Customer Relations: 800-831-1117


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Is $1000 a big deal on a $55K car?


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

Ace535i said:


> Is $1000 a big deal on a $55K car?


Yes. It's even a big deal on a $200k car.

You don't get to the point of affording such cars by wasting $1k.  (I don't mean for that to be offensive, though I can see how it could be interpreted as such.)

If you don't want your $1k, I'll gladly send you my PayPal address.


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Less than 2%?

So, stay out of the casinos and always eat at home.


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

Ace535i said:


> Less than 2%?
> 
> So, stay out of the casinos and always eat at home.


In many cases, getting a 2% return for doing almost nothing is a huge win. That's what this is here. Others call this _free money_.

Seriously, though, if you don't want yours, next time you get it, please send me a check.  I'll even send you a self-addressed stamped envelope.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

If a lease, the UDE is around 4.4% of payments: $1000/($625*36)= 4.4%, assuming an average lease payment of $625/mo. Equivalent to about a similar reduction in purchase price. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

